

Demo scene party next summer in Harvard, Massachusetts - bemmu
http://atparty-demoscene.net/

======
mahmud
Could the event and the venue be any more incompatible? I mean, what's next?
lan party at Lockheed Martin, or a phreaker event jointly held by Oracle and
Sloan Business, or Burning Man sponsored by department of health and human
services?

